# SHB in West or Southwest U.S.A.



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Here in the Central Valley, I have had them make an appearance once, one year. After a Texas beek discarded a sheet of corrugated at my shop. That same year others reported SHB in near by counties but now we don't see them. I am curious also as to population in California.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I saw 3 individual adults this past summer/fall. Each one at a different time as I was extracting honey. I caught two and positively identified them, as I know there are a couple others that look similar. I never saw one in any hive. I am hoping and praying I never will. I, too, would be interested in others observations.
Laurence


----------



## sg10 (Jan 1, 2010)

keep 50 hives in Florida sometimes I have so many beetles I think im a beetle keeper instead of a bee keeper. I put down nursery ground mat several layers,and made a border of wood around the apiary leaving only a strip of dirt exposed. when they get really bad I put salt in that dirt strip and it seams to break their cycle and give the bees the upper hand. I also use rossman bottom boards with built in beetle trap below. My observation a strong hive will coral even the biggest infestation into a corner and clean up any damage the occasional lose trouble maker can do. I find it useful to check the outer corners of the top box immediately upon opening the hive, and hive tool on hand I paint the inside of the box with beetle guts. I know it wont solve the problem but it sure puts an end to the ones I flatten. When they are not in the corners they are in one or both of the outer frames. There are chemicals ( poisons ) for inside the hive or soil drench that are recommended but I refuse to use any poisons in or around my hives. Im no tree hugger but I trust that God put in check and balances in all of earths ecosystems and if you allow them to work it is better than our quick lethal fixes. If it ever gets really bad plan to put a wire cage around on the dirt strip around apiary and put in chickens. Chickens eat beetles and their larva I eat chickens. All is well again.
ptL
sg10


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I haven't seen any nor have I heard of any locally. I found small black beetles in one deadout but they did not look like the SHB pictures I looked up. Never did figure out what they were.


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

I live about 50 miles from the New Mexico state line. This past summer, I found a few SHB scurrying around under the TTC in a couple of my hives but no evidence of them in my brood chambers. Guess the bees kept them corraled to the TTC.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, so far. Very interesting information.

So far, I haven't found any in my hives - I do continue to keep looking diligently, though I hope that I never do find any.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Is the range of the SHB expanding northern as well. Is anyone tracking the movement. 

Furthermore, if I purchase nucs from the south, am I inadvertantly expanding the range of the SHB.


----------



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

My friend, Roy Wilson, of Southwest Bee Supply, http://home.dmv.com/~tbastian/beekeeping/index.htm in Tucson says he has never found SHBs in is operation in the vicinity of Tucson and Three Points, AZ. I offered to send him some the times he visited my operation here in Louisiana, however for some reason he always declined my generous offer.

I suspect the desert southwest is too dry for SHBs to survive or to the point we have them in the southeastern US. In addition, as SHBs have a stage in the soil substrate. I suspect the arid desert soils of southern AZ lacks adequate soil moisture to support SHB populations. The highly defensive nature of AHBs could also limit SHBs in colonies.

I once thought about selling SHB and wax mouth larve from dead outs to local pet shops, however I found the labor of collecting the larvae outways the profit and time of collecting said larvae and adults versus profit. My friends who keep reptiles will buy the larvae of either species from me. The larvae of the wax moth is said to have a nice bacon taste when cooked. I am afraid I have never been that hungry to eat maggots despite the protein content.

The USDA ARS Honebee Breeding Lab here in Baton Rouge has done extensive research on SHBs, baits, traps, home ranges, habitat, etc. and has numerous reports on said beetle found on the below website.

http://pubsearch.arsnet.usda.gov/se...frontend&proxystylesheet=ars_frontend&lr=&oe=


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

CentralPAguy said:


> Furthermore, if I purchase nucs from the south, am I inadvertantly expanding the range of the SHB.


most migratory beeks winter in florida and then travel north, most northern states already have SHB's but they are not as bad as in the southern heat. so I would say you are not expanding there range when they are already there


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

None spotted here.....yet.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I live inNE Ok. and have had a little problen with SHB this past summer.I use a plastic sandwich box from Walmart(about $1.50). I glued the top of any spray can in the middle.Then I put cider vinager on the middle .any veretable oil around it.Then I drill small holes in the outside of the sandwich box . I use 3/16 but small enuugh for the beetles to get in but the bees can't.then I set the box on top of the frames.I also built a small frame around the top to hold the inner cover above the sandwich box.I will post a picture here when I learn how. I am computer dumd dumb dumb Anyway the sandwich box works good for me and is cheap.


----------



## Tuttle (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if they can live in hot temps? Like 110-120?


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

The hotter/sunnier it is the less they like it.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

mythomane said:


> The hotter/sunnier it is the less they like it.


Nobody told the SHB here in hot/sunny Florida that they should not like hot sunny weather.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

They don't like the sun, but they LOVE the wet. In Palm Bay that is all you have. Most places that have a hot dry sun do not have the moisture issues you have to contend with. I lost some hives this year to SHB but that is because it was one of the wettest on record. Ditto for much of the country. Also, if you keep your apiaries in the same locations, they nest up and re-infest. You are keeping bees in a tropical swampland.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I was being facetious, I apologize if my humor did not ring through. You are correct about the tropical swampland, and the humidity is very conducive to the SHB as well as every other living pest and problem. It is also true about sunny locations, hives placed in full sun do not seem to have SHB as bad a those placed in partial or full shade.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

You have any issues with bee-kill in your area? I know people near you (sort of) who have lost a ton of bees to pesticides the last few years. Noticed your handle: you a Farscape fan?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I have not heard of any big bee-kills here lately, the pesticides have been an issue if bees are left close to groves or crops being sprayed. SHB always present and taking their share of hives as are mites if you dont stay on top of these issues. Not a farscape fan, full time law enforcement officer, thug-chaser apiaries sounded a little harsh so I settled for peacekeeper


----------

